# Yankees hit the beach!



## stinkeye (Mar 15, 2010)

Was down last week for our annual spring break beach attack. Fishing was good, we did well on Sheepshead by the rocks at Fort Morgan, even picked up a few Pompano there as well, one was a real toad at about 17"! The evening run of red fish produced four nice fish off of Alabama point (3 of the 4 bit on live sand fleas). First time that I've caught fish on sand fleas, i've tried them for years and never seem to have any luck and still have yet to catch a Pomp on them. Also hit Johnson Beach a few times, caught a few pomps and some convicts in the first trough, you could actually see the fish coming by in small schools so we had our spinning poles set up with lite beach rig and live fiddler crab and cast at the fish by sight, actually caught two Pomps that way, apperantly they were traveling with the sheepshead?? Even picked up a few spanish on the intercostal side casting crocs. Also, noticed quite few blue crabs along that side, had I known that earlier I would have grabbed my crab net. 
Any ideas on the weird bristle worm guy?? It actually ate a live shrimp! That was caught by Fort Pickens.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Man nice work!!!


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Thats what im talking about youz guyz!


----------



## lucky (Mar 23, 2012)

Nice work! Might be a fireworm? Not sure, looks scary enough either way. Can't imagine he put up much of a fight. Congrats on the sheeps, thats a respectable haul from shore no doubt.


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

i caught a worm-thing like that before. my brother cut it in half and the pieces went in different directions after what i think was the front half regurgitated the whole shrimp it ate. nice catch


----------



## whitetailwarrior (May 10, 2008)

i heard that is a fire worm, not to touch, not sure though did not want to test it out


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Yeah those fireworms are poisonous. Nice haul!


----------

